# Bathroom tile question....



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

For me it would be green board or concrete board but not both. Tub or shower concrete for me. Got to work out so the tiles overlay the lip of the tub/shower. Should be some other guys jumping in who know more about it. HS


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't think of any good use for greenboard. It should never be used at a shower wall. It cannot be used over vapor barriers on exterior walls. There are much better materials available these days.


----------



## hallbum (Oct 7, 2005)

what do you suggest as an alternative to greenboard??




mighty anvil said:


> I can't think of any good use for greenboard. It should never be used at a shower wall. It cannot be used over vapor barriers on exterior walls. There are much better materials available these days.


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

What is the finish and for what kind of use? Cement backer board in a tiled shower always.


----------



## rspainhower (Sep 22, 2005)

Anvil is correct. If you are using tile, go with the cement board. Seal the joints and make sure there is a vapor barrier behind the board against the studs.


----------



## fishwi (Oct 11, 2005)

Can you please tell me the difference between Hardibacker board and Durock? I am doing a similar project and have access to both products. I was going to use greenboard, but it doesn't seem to be a popular choice!

I'm installing 6 x 8 wall tile in the tub area. What size joint and/or spacer size do you recommend? I'm using unsanded grout, correct?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## rspainhower (Sep 22, 2005)

Hardi and Durock are Cement board products made by 2 different companies. They have small differences (the biggest difference is that Durock is made with glass fibers and Hardi is not) but will both work fine for your application. Unsanded grout requires a 1/8" joint or less. Use either a 1/8" or 1/16" spacer. Please tell me a little bit more about your planned install and I can help you more.


----------



## fishwi (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Randy

Thanks for the reply. I'm removing the existing tile to the studs, installing one of the products I asked about earlier, with a vapor barrier on the studs. I'm using thinset to set the tiles as well as sealing the joints between the cement board.

The tile is 6 x 8 with a matte finish. I like the 1/8th" joint so we'll go with that and unsanded grout. I've used Durock once before and remember how difficult it was to cut and drill holes for the fixture wall. Any suggestions? Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## rspainhower (Sep 22, 2005)

Mike,
I like Hardibacker and it is my choice as long as it is not a steam shower. Use the Square drive screws located next to the board at Lowes or HD. Make sure you sink them good. It is good to hear you are using a vapor barrier. Any other questions just ask.


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

Hardibacker 500 tile backerboard is essentially a wood fiber (cellulose), sand and cement composite panel. It can be used behind tile in a shower but because of it's organic nature it cannot be used in a steam shower. Durock and Wonderboard are essentially inorganic sand and cement (concrete) boards reinforced with fiberglass mesh on it's surfaces. I prefer pure concrete boards in a wet area because they don't lose any strength when they get wet. In terms of ease of installation I don't think a few cuts should determine the quality of the installation.
It is also possible that the owner will want to add steam later.


----------

